# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Czy to niedoczynność tarczycy?

## izuchha5

Dzień dobry.
2 lata temu robiłam profilaktyczne badania i miałam 1,489 TSH  uIU/ml (maks.4,78)
Wczoraj postanowiłam zrobić znowu badania , bo czuję się od jakiegoś czasu "przybita", senna, wiecznie zmęczona. Nie moge się na niczym skoncentrować, duszności ,kołatania serca,a przecież mam dopiero 27 lat. Wynik TSH zmieścił się w normie ale poziom TSH sprzed 2 lat jest dwukrotnie niższy niż teraz. Teraz TSH 3,041 uIU/ml(maks.4,78) , FT3-5,28(maks.6), FT4-11,86(maks.14,41)
Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za choć krótką interpretację.

Pozdrawiam
Iza

----------


## Jaaa

Nie zaczęłaś brać w międzyczasie jakichś leków, tabletek antykoncepcyjnych..? Albo nie zmieniłaś diety? Nie wzrósł poziom stresu (zmiana pracy, jakieś problemy itd.)?

----------

